# Where to Sell Pastry Smallwares?



## chefhnm (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello all,
I was a professional pastry chef for a number of years, and as I am sure many of you will know, I managed to accumulate quite a bit of equipment! I am ready to sell a good portion of it (mostly pastry small wares like individual cake rings, tart rings and the like). I also have a never used starter kit from the Ewald Notter sugar pulling course that I would like to sell. I would rather sell to a pastry chef than put it up on eBay. Does anyone know of any other message boards or pastry chef sites that I might try?
Thanks,
Heather (chefhnm)


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

While Im not a pro Pastry chef I do like to dabble. I would be willing to buy soem stuff. Im sure a few people on here might want some stuff too.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if selling is allowed here, there should be some sort of equipment 4 sale section though, I am in a similar situation with all of my un-used stuff. Tart shells and pans are hard to sell as they are all over e-bay, I have tons of Mafter 6 oz crown molds that only sold at best for 1.00 each on e-bay, i paid 6 each for them LOL!


----------



## chefhnm (Apr 6, 2008)

That's exactly why I do not want to sell on ebay. I would really like to sell at a reduced price to a pastry chef/chef who is starting out and needs some good stuff at a low price. JB Prince is just out of the price range for lots of cooks! I loved that stuff, and I loved having it & using it so it would break my heart to see it nickel & dimed on ebay. I worked really hard for the money that paid for those things!!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Culinary Schools!

Im sure you can talk to someone thera and they can post a flyer or soemthing.
I know when i was leaving school alot of people wanted to buy stuff but couldnt afford to buy all the stuff new and what not


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

You have a PM on the way. In fact if anyone else has an urge to get rid of some stuff send me a PM, please.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## missy (Apr 13, 2008)

hi.
i've been fooling with sugar... have you already sold the dvd set?
thanks.
melissa


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

but im in new zealand so i would imagine that the costs for shipping etc would be really huge to get to here


----------



## chefhnm (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Missy and Tessa (sorry I do not see how to reply individually),

Missy:
The set is actually not DVDs, it is the equipment sold in a starter kit that the Notters used to sell, so it is a basket form, colors, an atomizer and whole bunch of stuff. It cost me a lot when I bought it, so I am kind of embarrassed that it has never been used! If you are still interested, I can quote you a price and give you a complete list of all the stuff in the kit.
Thanks,
Heather

Tessa,
Yes I imagine that shipping could be high. If you are truly interested, I can pull together a list and maube I can find an estimate for shipping. Some of the stuff doesn't weigh much, and many things stack and the like, so maybe it wouldn't be so bad. I truly want to sell to another pastry chef, not some shark on eBay!
Thanks,
Heather


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

If Missy is not interested in the Notter set--I definitely am. I was just looking at purchasing alot of this sort of stuff from ChefRubber. I'll hold off putting an order in until I see what you have for sale.


----------



## chefhnm (Apr 6, 2008)

I would love to sell the whole set! Please send a privayte message and I will send on the details for the set: I am pretty sure I can beat the price from Chef Rubber.
Thanks,
Heather


----------

